# Mud runner video



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This is the first video of a mudrunner in action that I have found. But I cant play the mongrel thing. How do I play it?
http://www.intex.com.au/technical.php


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

download realplayer from real.com. they used to be fairly big in the the whole online/pc video battles, but have fallen off in recent years.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I would like to take this oppurtunity ta re-iterate that NOTHING TT offers will WORK on regular computers without haveing to DOWNLOAD additional software.

I'd like to see that video myself,,,, but I ain't gonna download new software to see it.

I guess I'll wait for the patent to expire and watch Columbias video on their verson of it,,, cause there videos work on ANYBODIES computer.


I would like to apoligize to TT at this point,,, they have have really nice to me lately. The reason they have been nice to me lately is because I keep bashing them on this site BECAUSE none of their LINKS work on regular computers.

Perhaps, while they are re-inventing themselves,,, they could hire a computer guy too !!!!!!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

In TT's defense, the vid in the link is NOT hosted nor created by TT. Just someone that sells their stuff. The .flv file extension stands for FLash Video. Most sites are set up in such a way that the flash vids will play in an embedded vid player, such as youtube, the above linked site does not. Therefore you need an external player to watch it. 

Real Player was a major competitor to Microsoft(Windows) Media Player back on the day, they just nuttzed some stuff up along the way and fell out of favor.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Heres a couple of pics of some corners i did yesterday, Mudrun with a tapeworm 4 first then finished off with a goldblatt 2, Worked well, No scratching and a very small amout of corner picking, Get it right and theres only about 1/2 an inch, or 25mm to do in the corner, Let it set up for a bit first and its so easy it feels like cheating. I havent picked the one in the pic yet, I just ran it and picked up the camara. Once run, it drys fast if the bottom mud is dry, you can finish box onto it in an hr or so, You can run all the corners, pick, then pick up the 12 box and finish (Or 10 box if thats your thing, Our board high shoulders and a bit bad for just 10 box finish)


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

They look nice caz.:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> They look nice caz.:thumbup:


Thanks Gaz, It works well, The Capt put me onto that trick so i owe him a beer :drink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Thanks Gaz, It works well, The Capt put me onto that trick so i owe him a beer :drink:


 Don't you just hate it when they fit the architraves before you are finished.


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

For all Members,

There is a MudRunner video right on the TapeTech website:
http://www.tapetech.com/learning-center/videos/using-the-mudrunner

And as fr8train pointed out, our videos play in an embedded player on the website; there is no need to download any new software.

I hope this works for you, Capt. Sheetrock!  We have had thousands of visitors watch the videos on our new website and no one has communicated that they could not view them. Please give it a go and let us know if it worked for you.

One final note: all the TapeTech videos on the Intex site are the same videos as on the TapeTech site. We supplied the files to Intex for inclusion on their site. It doesn't appear that they use an embedded player. You can view all these videos on the TapeTech website.

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Heres a couple of pics of some corners i did yesterday, Mudrun with a tapeworm 4 first then finished off with a goldblatt 2, Worked well, No scratching and a very small amout of corner picking, Get it right and theres only about 1/2 an inch, or 25mm to do in the corner, Let it set up for a bit first and its so easy it feels like cheating. I havent picked the one in the pic yet, I just ran it and picked up the camara. Once run, it drys fast if the bottom mud is dry, you can finish box onto it in an hr or so, You can run all the corners, pick, then pick up the 12 box and finish (Or 10 box if thats your thing, Our board high shoulders and a bit bad for just 10 box finish)


So you've decided to switch from small to large, to large to small with the angle heads, or just trying it?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Heres a couple of pics of some corners i did yesterday, Mudrun with a tapeworm 4 first then finished off with a goldblatt 2, Worked well, No scratching and a very small amout of corner picking, Get it right and theres only about 1/2 an inch, or 25mm to do in the corner, Let it set up for a bit first and its so easy it feels like cheating. I havent picked the one in the pic yet, I just ran it and picked up the camara. Once run, it drys fast if the bottom mud is dry, you can finish box onto it in an hr or so, You can run all the corners, pick, then pick up the 12 box and finish (Or 10 box if thats your thing, Our board high shoulders and a bit bad for just 10 box finish)


 I think u were drunk when u boxed that upright in the picture!!!!:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> So you've decided to switch from small to large, to large to small with the angle heads, or just trying it?


A bit of both Just me, Im trying to speed up the finish coat as its a bit slow using a bigger head and harder to pick, Its faster when using a bigger head behind the roller as half the muds already there, And much faster and cleaner when using a smaller to finish, And you can box onto it quicker, There is more benifits to doing bigger to smaller.



VANMAN said:


> I think u were drunk when u boxed that upright in the picture!!!!:yes:


I knew someone would say that, Well if that pic was takin slightly lower then you would see a cut out light switch with a wire hanging out of it, Im going around that, And 2buck can see that high shoulder to the left so it also favours more mud to the right to compensate dosent it 2Buck :yes: Thats a ten box, Dirty big high shoulders everywhere, 2bucks boxing looks like he had a really bad night on the booze, Do you know why vanman???


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Don't you just hate it when they fit the architraves before you are finished.


And the  ing skirtings.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

You certainly do have a high shoulders problem, we don't have them that bad over this side of the rocks and it's the same board.
I don't think you were drunk on that seam caz......more like a chick walked passed the window, right? :thumbsup:.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

TapeTech said:


> For all Members,
> 
> There is a MudRunner video right on the TapeTech website:
> http://www.tapetech.com/learning-center/videos/using-the-mudrunner
> ...


 
Thanks for that link Mike,,,, and sho nuff IT WORKED !!!:thumbup:, dern, that means I got to quit bit&hing!!!

Watching that video has me wondering?????? My runner will not handle mud that thick, it also WILL NOT run corners from the bottom up like in the video. I have to lay it in the flat, run down, turn it over and run up to the top. Its been that way since I bought it, refurbished from TT. I have replaced every single pieace of it and it still runs that way. If I try to fill it all the way up, it spits it back out the head, meaning that once it is 3/4 full, I'm done, its all its gonna take. Any ideas???


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> I knew someone would say that, Well if that pic was takin slightly lower then you would see a cut out light switch with a wire hanging out of it, Im going around that, And 2buck can see that high shoulder to the left so it also favours more mud to the right to compensate dosent it 2Buck :yes: Thats a ten box, Dirty big high shoulders everywhere, 2bucks boxing looks like he had a really bad night on the booze, Do you know why vanman???


And here I thought you were just thinking about Hooters again:whistling2:

I would of added a pic of a pretty girl Cazna, but nathan would ban me, so instead ,I will post this...........


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Man, those are sick corners...cleanest wall I ever did see! Did I read that right? 800 bones for that badboy? 

Looks slick. I know running an angle box all day can be a real workout...man I wish I could try one for sh*ts and giggles...


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

How is it for biting into your flats on the way by?


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

cazna said:


> Heres a couple of pics of some corners i did yesterday, Mudrun with a tapeworm 4 first then finished off with a goldblatt 2, Worked well, No scratching and a very small amout of corner picking, Get it right and theres only about 1/2 an inch, or 25mm to do in the corner, Let it set up for a bit first and its so easy it feels like cheating. I havent picked the one in the pic yet, I just ran it and picked up the camara. Once run, it drys fast if the bottom mud is dry, you can finish box onto it in an hr or so, You can run all the corners, pick, then pick up the 12 box and finish (Or 10 box if thats your thing, Our board high shoulders and a bit bad for just 10 box finish)



Don't you guys use screws down there?! That one sheet to the right of the corner doesn't have any nail spots!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

getplastered said:


> Don't you guys use screws down there?! That one sheet to the right of the corner doesn't have any nail spots!


Its all glue in the fields here bro.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Did i win something ?? I'm the first of thousand that don't see the video!!*

Well mike i can tell you that we don't see the video on an iphone ! What do i win ??


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

the trade-off to not having many screws is that some moron always puts the trim on before you start, in NZ. 

question... your first pass with the 4", is that with taping mud/all-purp/finish? and what are you using for your final pass?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

McDusty said:


> the trade-off to not having many screws is that some moron always puts the trim on before you start, in NZ.
> 
> question... your first pass with the 4", is that with taping mud/all-purp/finish? and what are you using for your final pass?


Its standard weight all purpose McDusty, Both coats same mud, It has to be, And yes it tapes very well, And No, There is no edge ridges, On the wall or along the smaller head ridge, And very minimal sanding.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

getplastered said:


> Don't you guys use screws down there?! That one sheet to the right of the corner doesn't have any nail spots!


The kiwi's are a bit more different than us, when it comes to the screws







:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> The kiwi's are a bit more different than us, when it comes to the screws
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
JEALOUS :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> JEALOUS :yes:










now you know you got to go


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> now you know you got to go


Oh stop it you two, no icecream if you can't play nice


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Oh stop it you two, no icecream if you can't play nice


He Started it. :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> He Started it. :jester:


No Ice cream for you:furious::furious::yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Good lord


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

cazna said:


> Heres a couple of pics of some corners i did yesterday, Mudrun with a tapeworm 4 first then finished off with a goldblatt 2, Worked well, No scratching and a very small amout of corner picking, Get it right and theres only about 1/2 an inch, or 25mm to do in the corner, Let it set up for a bit first and its so easy it feels like cheating. I havent picked the one in the pic yet, I just ran it and picked up the camara. Once run, it drys fast if the bottom mud is dry, you can finish box onto it in an hr or so, You can run all the corners, pick, then pick up the 12 box and finish (Or 10 box if thats your thing, Our board high shoulders and a bit bad for just 10 box finish)


I just realized what you wrote; 4" first coat, 2" second pass? I thought this went against some unwritten drywall finisher code of not going over same line?

How does the 2" blade not cut through your bed coat? I've never seen that technique before. Guessing you couldn't get away with that using angle box...


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

getplastered said:


> I just realized what you wrote; 4" first coat, 2" second pass? I thought this went against some unwritten drywall finisher code of not going over same line?
> 
> How does the 2" blade not cut through your bed coat? I've never seen that technique before. Guessing you couldn't get away with that using angle box...


 It works a treat:thumbup: I use the 3 on a pole then the 2.5 on the runner! Its way faster than what i did before and u can do a whole room on 1 fill:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

getplastered said:


> I just realized what you wrote; 4" first coat, 2" second pass? I thought this went against some unwritten drywall finisher code of not going over same line?
> 
> How does the 2" blade not cut through your bed coat? I've never seen that technique before. Guessing you couldn't get away with that using angle box...


Well, Actually, I think angleheads were designed to go bigger then smaller,
My Goldblatt 2 does the best job for finish coat, No edge rigdes or scratches at all, The Goldblatt 3.5 is good for first coat as well, Its slighty bigger than a standard 3.5, The tapeworm 4 does a fantastic job, I do have a new goldblatt 4 as well i havent tryed yet, That thing is huge, Side blades are as big as the top blades, Thats the biggest head of all, And yes, You do need a runner for the bigger heads, But like vanman said, You can 3 then 2.5.


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

machinemud said:


> Well mike i can tell you that we don't see the video on an iphone ! What do i win ??


MachineMud:

Thanks for the note. As you know, Apple devices do not support Flash. We made some modifications to the website. Check the videos again. They should play just fine on Apple devices now.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I DEDICATE THIS TO CAPT SHEETROCK.

He was the one who told me this works and i hope he sees it.

Well, I played corners today so got the camara out and had a go at filming it, Look out PT here i come. Yeah right, Pigs might fly, I feel like a genius getting it posted this far, It was three clips and the mrs linked them as one, Its low quality becouse i dont have the time to upload a giant clip nor do i know how to edit etc, So it is what it is, You get the idea, Here is how i like to do the corners, After trying every way i thought possible with all the tools known to man i like this way the best, You may not, Take from it what you will. 

Thats a Tapeworm 4 anglehead, I like the 4 as its close to a hand finished corner, I can sand without blowing tapes, And as you can see, No ridges, Just a wipe top and bottom, Very easy, And to finish, A smaller head once on the runner, Much faster than the 4 and very easy corner picking. Two coats, Corners as good as hand finished corners, No swiping with knifes or corner trowels, No flushers making rounded corners, No poking wet supertaper tape, No grunting and shoving on a corner box or a cp tube, Light, easy, fast, DONE.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice Cazna, thanks for that. Like that Kiwi accent to eh bro.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Nice Cazna, thanks for that. Like that Kiwi accent to eh bro.


Cheers Gaz, I have spoke of this way for a while but nothing like seeing it is there, Im actually a bit on the shy side with the speaking, Prob couse i think kiwis have a flat droning accent, I wasnt going to, But at the end i did, For 2 buck.

Not sure if i will film the finishing coat, I guess i should, But its fast, Just imagine swiping that runner much faster with a smaller head.

See, Zookas arnt so bad gaz, Quite easy, And 2buck and jnr, See i have an old tt like yours, Notice it feeds a tab of tape after i cut, I dont need to hand feed any through or dance a jig and kick the bottom of it like you do jnr.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah nice one :thumbsup:, you're making the mudrunner look easier than the day I tried it.
What sort of camera setup do you use?


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

My questions does the mud runner hold more mud then the other compound tubes out there like the one columbia makes


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> I DEDICATE THIS TO CAPT SHEETROCK.
> 
> He was the one who told me this works and i hope he sees it.
> 
> ...


 Good 1 lad i c u have ur diverter on the pump u should have shown that working 2!! I still havn't fitted my 1 yet!!


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice...looks a lot easier than pushing a damn corner box...nice end product too....Sooo expensive though...thanks for posting!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Yeah nice one :thumbsup:, you're making the mudrunner look easier than the day I tried it.
> What sort of camera setup do you use?


I had the mud to thick when we ran it kiwiman, It stalls the runner, Its all about mud thickness.

Its just a cheap $200 fuji on the lowest setting on top of a 3 step ladder, It took 5mins to load onto u tube not 5 hrs.



A smooth finish said:


> My questions does the mud runner hold more mud then the other compound tubes out there like the one columbia makes


The runner holds more than a angle box but not as much as a cp tube, But the runner dosnt need pushed.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Br549


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Cheers Gaz, I have spoke of this way for a while but nothing like seeing it is there, Im actually a bit on the shy side with the speaking, Prob couse i think kiwis have a flat droning accent, I wasnt going to, But at the end i did, For 2 buck.


Shy side eh', your not going to like this then:whistling2:
I understood every word in vanmans video. All I caught were the words deary fam and tink in yours. And I played it over 4 or 5 times:blink:,,,, maybe Vanman can translate for me:jester:

Plus I'm surprised you posted that video Cazna the clean, it looks like there's a small speck of mud on your pants.

All is good, now you half to make a vid of you flushing,glazing/coating with the 2" and MR.... and can you say the words "kiwiman is a sheep shagger" when you do:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> and can you say the words "kiwiman is a sheep shagger" when you do:yes:


Hey I'm standing right here ya know


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well here is part 2.

I was trying to show the two angleheads together to point out the smaller goldblatt is about half the size of the tapeworm, And thats the Goldblatt Mud diver.

So after the first stage of taping and mudrunning the 4 inch head now comes the easy bit, The REALLY cool thing is the corner picking, Its almost eliminated, Yes thats right, Gone, Why?? Becouse the mud underneath is dry, So it makes this next coat dry and jell up quick too, So what you say?? Well you dont need to get a knife and pick it, Just run a few corners and go back and pass the angle head over the bottoms, tops, or 3 ways, It tidys it up, Then its only about 10mm in the corner to touch up with firm mud, Not a heap of wet mud, SOOOOOO Easy :yes::yes::yes:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro-I-2JIb7o&feature=youtu.be





I dont know why it hasnt loaded like a u tube page??


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Well here is part 2.
> 
> I was trying to show the two angleheads together to point out the smaller goldblatt is about half the size of the tapeworm, And thats the Goldblatt Mud diver.
> 
> ...


 Yea lad it easy! :thumbsup:I sometimes just take it up from the bottom and thats it,But other times i start at the top 2! No pickin the bottoms speeds things up great!!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Piece of piss when you are only doing uprights.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

TonyM said:


> Piece of piss when you are only doing uprights.


Hey Tony its a piece o piss full stop!! Its easier doing top angles than uprights as u just push into the corner,twist the handle and away u go!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Hey Tony its a piece o piss full stop!! Its easier doing top angles than uprights as u just push into the corner,twist the handle and away u go!!:thumbup::thumbup:


Thats right, Im glad you know vanman, For back up, People wont beleive one person, Its a piece of piss for everything tony, Uprights and top angles, No pushing, When i get a chance i will vid some, This house im on now is coved.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Thats right, Im glad you know vanman, For back up, People wont beleive one person, Its a piece of piss for everything tony, Uprights and top angles, No pushing, When i get a chance i will vid some, This house im on now is coved.


Yea i was hoping u would do the 3 way when i went 2 watch it! No f*cker believes how good it is with the smaller angle head over a bigger head and how easy it is:whistling2: Its all down 2 CAPTAIN SHEETROCK :thumbsup: that i even tried it, and **** i have been took 2 bits for sayin its the way 2 go:thumbup:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I see you can get a Goldblatt 4 1/2 corner finisher for about £155+ vat over here. Are these any good or is all Goldblatt stuff crap?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea i was hoping u would do the 3 way when i went 2 watch it! No f*cker believes how good it is with the smaller angle head over a bigger head and how easy it is:whistling2: Its all down 2 CAPTAIN SHEETROCK :thumbsup: that i even tried it, and **** i have been took 2 bits for sayin its the way 2 go:thumbup:


Where is the Capt, He would be loving this. I sent him a pm, I wouldnt have tryed it either had he not been around to tell me, If there is one great tip i have pick up from DWT it would be this.

When i do the 3 ways i tend to do all the uprights first, Leave to dry overnight if its possible or at lest do them first, Then go back and run the top angles, Let the mud tack up a bit, I find it easier off the slilts then.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

TonyM said:


> I see you can get a Goldblatt 4 1/2 corner finisher for about £155+ vat over here. Are these any good or is all Goldblatt stuff crap?


I have that big 4 inch goldblatt head as well, It goes ok too, They tend to need a little wearing in, Or a light wetanddry sandpaper on the blades, I havent used it much yet, Did a few corners the other day but my tapeworms a bit more worn in so its smoother, The goldblatt will get there though with some more use.

My goldblatt 2, 3.5, and 4 all seem great, Never had to touch the blades, Just some wearing in to take the sharpness off the blades helps, Im not saying if you got some they would good as goldblatts quailty control is lacking so some duds seem to slip through, But mine are brillent.

Even the goldblatt 3.5 which is more like a 3.75 first then the 2 is a very nice corner, A little faster to run as well, My choice of a 4 is more a personal thing, If i pre fill the bevel first then once with the 4 covers the shoulders, Small heads dont.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Where is the Capt, He would be loving this. I sent him a pm, I wouldnt have tryed it either had he not been around to tell me, If there is one great tip i have pick up from DWT it would be this.
> 
> When i do the 3 ways i tend to do all the uprights first, Leave to dry overnight if its possible or at lest do them first, Then go back and run the top angles, Let the mud tack up a bit, I find it easier off the slilts then.


 Yea capt has been missing for a while!!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Very well done Cazna!!!
Thanks for messaging me and telling me to check it out!
I missed your video post somehow! Sometimes im just too busy and things fly by me. Good job though! Seems like a great system! I might have to give it a try!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea i was hoping u would do the 3 way when i went 2 watch it! No f*cker believes how good it is with the smaller angle head over a bigger head and how easy it is:whistling2: Its all down 2 CAPTAIN SHEETROCK :thumbsup: that i even tried it, and **** i have been took 2 bits for sayin its the way 2 go:thumbup:


Just using your post to state my 2bucks worth Vanman

Bigger to smaller, smaller to big, both ways work.

I always went 2.5 DM then a 3.5 can-am or BTE tin head. But probably b/c of this site, I bought a pre-owned 3.5 TT head. We 1st went small to big, Boy or boy was that 3.5 loading heavy, So next job we tried the 3.5 to 2.5. well......

One theory I hold with taping is the best two places to gain production are when installing tape, then when coating/bedding. We lost production when using the 3.5. One is the 2.5 is a breeze to run well taping, well the 3.5 required more passes. You found yourself thinking/concentrating more with the 3.5, rather than just doing. Then closets were more of a chore, and forget wiping out by the short side of the door jam. Which the 2.5 does easily.

Flushing with the 2.5 was easy, but there was no difference in speed as opposed to the 3.5. 2bjr was saying he could get the 3ways in one shot, but I was nah, give them a polish when dry.

So both ways work, just I find you get a higher production rate when using a smaller head when installing tape. So were back to a 2.5 first, and had to adjust/lower the blades on the 3.5 the other day, will see how it looks tomorow.

Still might go back to my 2.5 DM then a 3.5 tin flusher. Some may knock those tin flushers, but their so easy to run. There's no clean out at the bottoms, no flare marks, No surprise lines like the mechanical heads leave, and you can run over damp work .Only draw back is they ware out after a year, depending on your work load, and I hope can-am or BTE is reading this, you guys need to put a sharper point at the apex.

There's my 2bucks worth


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''you guys need to put a sharper point at the apex.''




that i understood! A sharper point at the crease..


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Still might go back to my 2.5 DM then a 3.5 tin flusher. Some may knock those tin flushers, but their so easy to run. There's no clean out at the bottoms, no flare marks, No surprise lines like the mechanical heads leave, and you can run over damp work .Only draw back is they ware out after a year, depending on your work load, and I hope can-am or BTE is reading this, you guys need to put a sharper point at the apex.
> 
> There's my 2bucks worth


My 2 bucks is that maybe something like a cheap enough replaceable tip, or maybe something like a hardened tip, so that one could have sharper corners from them pretty much all the time till the flusher was replaced for maybe some other reason, would be good.

But that would maybe cut into sales.

But that might be a market for someone not into flushers yet? Columbia? .......?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

JustMe said:


> My 2 bucks is that maybe something like a cheap enough replaceable tip, or maybe something like a hardened tip, so that one could have sharper corners from them pretty much all the time till the flusher was replaced for maybe some other reason, would be good.
> 
> But that would maybe cut into sales.
> 
> But that might be a market for someone not into flushers yet? Columbia? .......?


I've dreamt of Columbia making flushers.
Personally, I love flushers. Like 2buck said "There's no clean out at the bottoms, no flare marks, No surprise lines like the mechanical heads leave, and you can run over damp work".
Flushers will run on top of tape or a finish. Not dig into them.
Im Columbia made flushers it would be the best day of my life. :yes:
What can I say!? I lead a pretty boring life. :laughing:

But from what I understand, china pretty well owns the stainless steel industries. Because they are so cheap it's hard for anyone to compete with them. I mean look!
http://www.walltools.com/store/brands/kraft/
They can make an entirely stainless steel putty knives for 10$!? And still turn a profit. Not to knock the quality of the knives! Apparently those things are amazing! And I have an order of them on the way to me as we speak. Thanks WallTools :thumbsup:
But my point is, I designed a putty knife a little while back in hopes of trying to market one. The cheapest North American quote I could find couldn't even cover the material cost for under 15$ Let alone the manufacturing process, and then retail and wholesale value!? I'd be selling putty knives for 50$ a piece!?














So anyways, my point is, its hard to compete with China in that market. 
Something as simple as a putty knife they'll beat the competition by a mile. Cloumbia does well with their tapers because there's so many intricate parts and designs and they do it all in house that China can't compete. However, even with all their CNC machines, I don't know if it would be worth there while putting into production some sweet flushers.
But If dreams could come true :yes:

Oh wait!...Flushers are aluminum not stainless steel....
Sorry about my rant...but you get the point. :laughing:
Might not be worth it for Columbia.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> But from what I understand, china pretty well owns the stainless steel industries. Because they are so cheap it's hard for anyone to compete with them. I mean look!
> http://www.walltools.com/store/brands/kraft/
> They can make an entirely stainless steel putty knives for 10$!? And still turn a profit. Not to knock the quality of the knives! Apparently those things are amazing! And I have an order of them on the way to me as we speak. Thanks WallTools :thumbsup:
> But my point is, I designed a putty knife a little while back in hopes of trying to market one. The cheapest North American quote I could find couldn't even cover the material cost for under 15$ Let alone the manufacturing process, and then retail and wholesale value!? I'd be selling putty knives for 50$ a piece!?
> ...


On the putty knife, if there was something innovative enough about them that delivers new value enough, I might look at talking to someone like Deanne at Advance Tools in the U.S. about their possibly mfg. and distributing them. Sometimes 2-3-4% of something can be worth more than 100% of very little.

If the flushers you're buying are aluminum and not stainless steel, then no wonder you're dreaming Columbia. 

As for flushers not being worth it to Columbia: If flushers are popular enough, and/or could be made even more popular with an upgraded version, and Columbia isn't now in that market so isn't making sales there.....then just maybe it could be worth it enough, or made to be worth it enough, to Columbia? &/or maybe an outfit like Advance?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

JustMe said:


> On the putty knife, if there was something innovative enough about them that delivers new value enough, I might look at talking to someone like Deanne at Advance Tools in the U.S. about their possibly mfg. and distributing them. Sometimes 2-3-4% of something can be worth more than 100% of very little.
> 
> If the flushers you're buying are aluminum and not stainless steel, then no wonder you're dreaming Columbia.
> 
> As for flushers not being worth it to Columbia: If flushers are popular enough, and/or could be made even more popular with an upgraded version, and Columbia isn't now in that market so isn't making sales there.....then just maybe it could be worth it enough, or made to be worth it enough, to Columbia? &/or maybe an outfit like Advance?


Nvm, they are stainless steel! lol. I wasn't too sure. 
Ya, you never know. Maybe Advance would do it. Although it would be the only product they offer along those lines.
Pretty well everything else they offer is hand tools. 
They don't have rollers or handles or anything else related to automatic taping tools. Mostly all hand tools and such. Might be worth it for them to look into.
It would be cool if Columbia did them though. Im a pretty hardcore Columbia fan! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Nvm, they are stainless steel! lol. I wasn't too sure.
> Ya, you never know. Maybe Advance would do it. Although it would be the only product they offer along those lines.
> Pretty well everything else they offer is hand tools.
> They don't have rollers or handles or anything else related to automatic taping tools. Mostly all hand tools and such. Might be worth it for them to look into.
> It would be cool if Columbia did them though. Im a pretty hardcore Columbia fan! :thumbsup:


Here's the old thread on advanced tools for you PT

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/advanced-taping-tools-2147/


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro-I-2JIb7o&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why it hasnt loaded like a u tube page??


You half to talk in your vids Cazna:whistling2:

if there's no audio, they wont load like a proper you tube page:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Here's the old thread on advanced tools for you PT
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/advanced-taping-tools-2147/


Oh! Advanced!!!! I see it! My bad! For some reason I was thinking Advance! lol! Those two company's are way too close together.
I was thinking of these guys when I made that previous statement.
http://advance-equipment.com/
You can see how I got confused...
http://www.advancedtapingtools.com/



2buckcanuck said:


> You half to talk in your vids Cazna:whistling2:
> 
> if there's no audio, they wont load like a proper you tube page:whistling2:


Talk!? What for!?
Cazna called me the other day for some advice, I answered the phone
Me: "Precision Taping?"
Cazna: !^RKGYF*&^))&(&#^#$% [email protected]*#) [email protected])[email protected])@
Me: Cazna? Is that you!?
Cazna: #($(@& Kiwi^(^UJU*!$SHEEP&*(&*(^*^SCREW(&*^*

:laughing: Just kidding buddy! I can understand what you say! :no:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh! Advanced!!!! I see it! My bad! For some reason I was thinking Advance! lol! Those two company's are way too close together.
> I was thinking of these guys when I made that previous statement.
> http://advance-equipment.com/
> You can see how I got confused...
> ...


 
Ahahaha, I guess i deserved that one didnt i :yes:

Next clip i do im going to say, dont stick your head in a fence if 2bucks around.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Ahahaha, I guess i deserved that one didnt i :yes:
> 
> Next clip i do im going to say, dont stick your head in a fence if 2bucks around.


Hahaha!! I don't think i'll ever be able to escape that one....
Keeps coming back to haunt me...

For all I know you already said that in the last video! :laughing:


----------

